# Meet my new little boy!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I got this little guy yesterday. He's 86 grams of cute whiteness. I named him Winter. (I thought he was a girl and named her Summer but closer inspection, it's a boy, Winter is a good boy name.) He's probably 5 weeks old, not sure, all I know he is tiny.


----------



## Sara and Fizz (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats! I just got my little one 2 days ago.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

He is just precious!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

He is so cute! I always stare at albinos because they're quills are just so white. He looks like a sweetheart! I read your other post, and I hope he's doing okay!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks Teddi. He seems great so hopefully he stays that way!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Some new pictures!*

Decided to share some really cute pictures of the little man.

He rarely curls up once he's out. He's hedgie dances. He can't flip over by himself yet. 


No face pics of this boy unless I'm fast!


Penny is never tired after a bath. Winter was so tired!


Curled up in my red shirt


Falling asleep on my hand in a towel after bathtime


----------



## kee_jade (Jul 17, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

So cute. He seems like a very sweet and mellow little guy.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a gorgeous baby! What a sweet little face; he looks like a grumpy baby in the one picture!!!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He's even more grumpy now that he has started quilling. :???: Poor baby is dropping five quills every time he moves! I did not realize how small his baby quills were or how big his new quills are going to be. 

I am definitely excited to be over this teeny pokey baby quills. They are like NEEDLES! I don't remember Penny being that pokey.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Desi Olive has quills STILL like needles, she makes me bleed every single time I pick her up


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I think albino hedgie's have sharper or bigger quills that others (I think I remember reading that somewhere on here). 
Poor Winter- I hope he feels better.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Alex, I finally got poked hard enough to bleed the other day. Penny tried to back out of my hand and I kind of had to catch her and a quill got me good! But other than that I haven't had that happen. I also work in the dirt with tools so that helps strengthen my hands. :lol: Olive must have some super sharp quills. 

Melanie, I heard that the white quills on normal hedgies, like snowflakes and pintos are bigger than the other non white quills. For some reason in my head I didn't translate that over to albinos although it probably does and makes sense. The quills poking through look so painful, much worse than Penny. I gave him your sympathies, he gave me a huff for my efforts. :grin:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

He can huff at me all he wants!
Lucy has very light quills (I thought she was albino when I got her because of how light she was and because she has red eyes). Lucy had a much harder time with quilling than any of my other hedgies.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I have keratosis so I have freakishly thick and tough skin and it goes RIGHT through...








I have never felt a hedgie even half as sharp as her, they are sharper than most of my sewing needles.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

He's sooo adorable! I've got my eye on a little albino girl. All her siblings are adopted and it makes me sad she's still there  I never knew white quills were sharper that's pretty interesting


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Nobody wanted Lucy because she looked like she was albino. It made me want her more because she seemed like she needed the extra love. It made me sad too.


----------

